# REPTILE CLUB NORTH DEVON



## Cara (Oct 30, 2006)

I am a member of the EAS (Exotic Animal Society) that runs in Barnstaple, Devon. Its now been running just over a year & gaining more and more members. 

We meet once a month for talks etc and also this year we are hopefully going to be doing some fund raising for either the Blue Iguana or any other cause someone may suggest. 

If anyone wants any more details about this and wants to join, please PM me and I can put you in touch with the person who runs it.


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

they got a site or anything?


----------



## Cara (Oct 30, 2006)

No not at the minute, its currently being sorted, the group is still a bit informal at the moment and has only really started picking up and gaining members since our new reptile shop opened, and move advertising was done, I think this year will be more focused and less haphazard.

Also members get 10% off of everything except live animals in all reptile shops in Barnstaple (including ones that also sell other things) and off the top of my head they are:

BJ Aquatics: They only started selling reptiles when our old reptile shop shut down a couple of years ago, they are still learning and had a few teething problems but they've now employed a snake lover to come in twice a week for feeds and cleaning out etc and have a very good selection of 'furnishings' etc for your viv at very reasonable prices.

Creature Comforts: They keep no reptiles in store (only birds/rabbits/rats etc) however they seem to have a good selection of livefoods for lizards plus all the equipment and can order you in whatever reptile you want

Reptiles Pets RS.co.uk: The newest shop we have that opened in Sept06and the only reptile specialist shop, few teething problems again but everything is getting a lot better, you get 10% off *everything *in this store. Owner is very helpful and willing to learn, bit overpriced but I get on with him very well and generally get things a knockdown prices, hes very good to his regulars.

Barnstaple Horse & Pet Supplies: Only a small reptile section at the back with a few snakes and lizards, good selection of frozen & livefoods, few bits & bobs for your vivs etc.

I think that about covers Barnstaple, if anyones knows of anymore please add them. Cheers


----------

